# Pineapple



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. I tried to see if there was a separate thread on this but could not find one. How does the Pineapple prevent the Hav's from eating their poop? Does it make it bitter? I tried putting bitter apple on Radar's poop before and he just bit into it where the bitter apple wasn't and then ate it. I wasn't sure what the theory on it was, if it had some natural purpose for preventing the eating of the poop because of the bitter taste. 

I figured if the Bitter Apple didn't work then perhaps the same could be said for the Pineapple method.

Derek


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Derek - It is under a thread called "My Hav Eats Poop" (Training Tips and Advice). I'm still working on trying to correct the poop eating of our 2 year old, Emma. Yuck!! uke:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks I'll take a look....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I taught my dogs not to do that my just going outside with them and when they went to eat it I would tell them to leave it. After about a month of that I have not had to worry about it anymore...

Erin


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I really have to try the pineapple. Kodi was pooping the other day, and before I could get the scooper, Shelby had eaten it. Kodi never eats poop, thank goodness. One is enough! uke:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Derek, I never heard "what" the pineapple is supposed to make it taste like--- just that it is supposed to be disgusting to them (because we know untreated seems to be delicious) -- does Radar still chew other things you spray with bitter apple. Bitter apple doesn't seem to bother Cash too much. I think the pineapple is working though- we had one relapse since we began it. 

I have another theory about the pineapple though. One of the theories on why pups eat there own poo is due to lack of nutrition. Pineapple and Papaya (ingredient in the Adolph's meat tenderizer) both aid in digestion.. and often they are ingredients in digestive enzymes like "prozyme" given to dogs (and humans) to prevent gas and aid nutritional absorption. 

I know that when Cash had tummy problems the vet gave me some Eukanuba Low Residue food that smelled like pineapple. Just my thoughts--- but I am not a doctor ( I don't even play on on TV)


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well Radar doesn't seemed bothered by the Bitter Apple after a while but he hates it when he first gets a whiff/taste of it. I just make sure he has something nearby I can give him to chew on when I see that he's getting interested in an item he can't have. The Bitter Apple gets sprayed on things still hopefully as a deterrent when he first chews on something. I'm hoping to Psych him out into avioding the item when he first bites on it so he'll get the idea that it's off limits to him.

Havamind Games......:suspicious: 

Derel


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I tried Bitter Apple too to see if it would prevent Scout from eating Lincoln's poop....but it didn't really stop him. Then I thought about it. Spraying POOP (which can't really be that tasty - come on!) with bitter apple (also not tasty).....I don't see how it would deter them that much! 

Michele - I didn't know Shelby eats Kodi's poop! I don't feel so alone now. I find the situation is easier to police though than if a dog is eating his or her OWN poop...


----------

